# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  Download EvasiOn 1.5 Untethered Jailbreak for Windows & Mac OS X

## mohamed73

Evad3rs Dev-team has just released EvasiOn 1.5 untethered jailbreak for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. EvasiOn 1.5 update brings improved device booting times following jailbreak, updatedd Cydia package list and basically lets users to untethered jailbreak iOS6.x running on all iPhones, iPads, and iPods.
 Evad3rs team recommended jailbreak users  to upgrade their devices to iOS 6.x by restoring then in iTunes instead  of using the over-the-air update.
 You can download EvasiOn 1.5 for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux from source links given below.
 To keep yourself updated with latest Jailbreak News, follow us on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], like our الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], add us to your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or subscribe to our الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
 EvasiOn 1.5 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
 EvasiOn 1.5 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
 EvasiOn 1.5 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

مشكور اخى محمد على المتابعه بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*بارك الله فيك 
اخى محمد*

----------


## rzouga

مشكور اخى محمد على المتابعه بارك الله فيك

----------


## alicmo

merci

----------


## ya3qop

fdfdfdsfdfdsfdsfdsfds

----------


## caree_111

مشكوور

----------


## علي عاتي

متشكرين

----------

